# Wooly Buger!



## MesquiteMan (Nov 21, 2006)

I have no idea what this thing is called but I am calling it a wooly buger!  It is a piece of dried floral arangement material that my wife uses in her centerpieces.  I thought it might look cool so I cast it in clear Alumilite and then turned it.  I know, the kit color sucks but it was the only cheap kit I had and I did not want to waste a high end kit on an experiment!  Honest opinions wanted.  And yes, Skye, it is a hair overturned at the nib!  Beat you to it!


----------



## kf4knf (Nov 21, 2006)

WOW now that is interesting!  
[:0]


----------



## wags54 (Nov 21, 2006)

Curtis you are to be commended for always thinking out of the box. The wooly burger thing made me LOL it was one of my dad's favorite expressions, he even name one of his dogs wooly burger LOL. Nice looking pen by the way, sometimes experiments work!!


----------



## Ligget (Nov 21, 2006)

Now that IS amazing, keep up the experimenting![:0]
I think the pen looks fantastic with the blanks, certainly unique.[]


----------



## Gary Max (Nov 21, 2006)

Smile Curtis----now yous the Wooly Burger King.
Nice looking pen


----------



## armyturner (Nov 21, 2006)

That is a pretty neat pen. I may be wrong but I believe that is Millet, one of the primary seeds used in comercial bird feed.


----------



## Skye (Nov 21, 2006)

Man, why you want to take away my fun like that? []

Very cool man, I wonder if it would take to a vaccum dye?


----------



## twoofakind (Nov 21, 2006)

Very cool concept. 
Andy


----------



## pete00 (Nov 21, 2006)

NEAT, i like it.....


----------



## pete00 (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by armyturner_
> <br />That is a pretty neat pen. I may be wrong but I believe that is Millet, one of the primary seeds used in comercial bird feed.



Curtis

another medication induced idea, ill bet if you have a local pet supply store near by and show them the pen you'll get a few sales.

YOu could probly even talk them into giveing you the seed to make more.....that is is you want to sell....


----------



## hilltopper46 (Nov 21, 2006)

I agree that it is millet.  We also used to call it giant foxtail as it grew wild as a weed in the cornfields.

(Edited in) By the way, compliments on the pen - very nice, and imaginative.  I wish I had thought of it.[]


----------



## NavyDiver (Nov 21, 2006)

Excellent work!  That makes a very interesting pen.


----------



## TBone (Nov 21, 2006)

Good work Curtis, I like the way that looks.  I would think it would appeal to anyone who likes the floral arrangements


----------



## Dario (Nov 21, 2006)

Curtis,

You surely opened the flood gates starting with the cactus.  This looks like another winner.


----------



## gerryr (Nov 21, 2006)

I like it.  Pretty soon we'll be out scouring the field for new materials to cast.


----------



## Boomalia (Nov 21, 2006)

Great job!!!


----------



## Fangar (Nov 21, 2006)

Curtis,

Very cool.  I was looking to do some pressure pot casting with some stuff for a few special projects.  Do you recommend the Alumilite, or the Epoxy?  I really can't stand the Casting resins that I have.

Fangar


----------



## OSCAR15 (Nov 21, 2006)

Very Unique....It looks great!


----------



## broitblat (Nov 21, 2006)

I like it!  I think it has a nice visual texture and you can still tell where it came from.


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 21, 2006)

Neat pen, great idea.


----------



## Mudder (Nov 21, 2006)

Never knew the real name, we used to call it wheat grass.
It was on my list of things to do but you beat me to it.
Nice looking pen.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Nov 21, 2006)

Fangar,

For me it is Alumilite all the way.  Virtually no smell, no drops to count, and not brittle.


----------



## kent4Him (Nov 21, 2006)

Very nice.  Almost makes me want to start casting some blanks.  Good thing I don't have any money.


----------



## bananajeep (Nov 21, 2006)

Curtis,  That look cool.  You could market them as "bird feeder" pens.

Keep up the experimenting.

Mike


----------



## Fangar (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MesquiteMan_
> <br />Fangar,
> 
> For me it is Alumilite all the way.  Virtually no smell, no drops to count, and not brittle.



Thanks for the info Curtis...  I have some on the way.  If I can get out I am going to pick up the pressure pot at HF.

Fangar


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Nov 21, 2006)

well, curtis, I guess this proves you can mold and turn about anything and make it look outstanding.


----------



## johncrane (Nov 22, 2006)

Curtis under turned over turned  who cares' the pen looks great


----------



## les-smith (Nov 22, 2006)

Very nice.  I've read all the posts, so I think I'm the first to say, "I'll take two".[]  Here's another twist on the pen:  Have a Wooly Buger fishing fly made and sell the two together.[]  My dad would just kill for that.


----------

